# 366 - anybody have one?



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of one for my kids and was wondering if anyone has any experience with them. They are cheap to buy but I don't want a piece of junk. Kymco has a good reputation but I am still a little gun shy.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Kymco is good bikes....


----------



## LIL-WILL (Feb 27, 2010)

i know a few guy with the 366, i want to say that the 08 had a shift linkage issue but there is an upgrade for 36 bucks. other than that there good lil bikes one guy said he topped out at 50mph (don't know how true that is)


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

my neighbor has a 500 4x4 and its a great bike


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

My kids Kymco 150 Was the best money I ever spent. :bigok:


----------



## squirrel500 (Oct 14, 2009)

I've got an 08 lime green thats been ok. Besides the starter having to be replaced with gear and some wires melting its been good. I think the 2010 have all the bugs worked out. I would change out the duck bill plugs first thing if you get one. The air filter is low in the front and it sucks water in the duck bill even with the intake snorkel up high. The rear belt snorkel is under seat and tends to attract water as well. Just some things I fixed after having it a while. Oh the speed sensor quit and my son busted the front diff. But its the cat diffs so we all know what happened. The pinion shaft hit the case and busted it. All the newer bike have this fixed now.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Good info squirrel!


----------



## squirrel500 (Oct 14, 2009)

Heres some Pics of it this year.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome, thanks guys.


----------



## squirrel500 (Oct 14, 2009)

ANY TIME!:bigok:


----------

